# Very bitey and barky puppy, spurts of violent energy and more



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a Maltese Puppy (13 months old) and we just got him a few weeks ago. He is very sweet and cute most of the time, but he is very odd around the house.

Whenever we are in the kitchen, approaching him will make him scared (drops his ears and slowly walks his way off) while in our living room, trying to pet him/pick him up will make him run around the room (I think he's playing). But what he does is bite and then run around then return to bite me again. It's been suggested to hold his mouth closed and say "No Biting" but that works to no avail and he does not get the message across.

These "spurts" only seem to occur in the living room. Often times he will follow me around the house, being a great dog but if I enter the living room he starts to get all excited. The only way to do this is to grab a large object and pretend as if I'm going to hit him with it, but I don't really want to have to do that. Its just a pain having to try to walk out with him nibbling on my ankles.

With my mom, he doesn't seem to have any bitey problems, but with my little brother he commonly hops up and bites his pants. 

Again, he is fairly sweet most of the other times. He sleeps with us quietly and without any biting, or if I am sitting on the couch he will happily join me and let me pet him, belly scratching etc. lol That is the first issue I've had with him so far.

Another thing is his undying hand fetish. Whenever I come home, he hops on his two back legs and tries to get my hands. Usually he doesn't bite them, just lick them nonstop. If I am petting him on the couch or trying to bend down to pat him, he will act like there's a bug on him and pivot his head around to go off on my hand. If I am just sitting down, he will hop on the chair and find my hands so he can lick them. If I move my hands, he watches them and follows their path. However, if we're sleeping (he's laying down with me) he doesn't really care, and we both lay in peace. If I hide my hands from him, he instead goes for my face, or sniffs out my hands. Putting my hand in a fist will make him try to unfold my fist and go for my hands.

This makes it impossible to pet him many times because he constantly turns his head around to lick my hands. I don't mind it too much, but I just want to play with the pup and pet him and he doesn't really care... (He just wants me for my hands !! :smcry: )

I do not want to let these things ruin my experience with him, since I am hoping to keep him until one of us dies. I don't want to have to instill fear into him to stop the biting and violent-appearing behavior. If I am aware, he may just be playing but he is taking it over the top. I cannot teach him to stop biting as he does not respond to my attempts to stop his biting.

Any tips are appreciated. I came on these forums just because I wanted answers, searching "maltese puppy hand fetish" gave me no significant results on Google. Tell me what you guys think :innocent:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you maybe have a yummy sented lotion on your hands? What was his previous home like? The jumping and biting your brothers butt is common, Spookie does that to me. Did something scare him in the living room?

Try to redirect the behaviors with a toy or other distractions. Others will have more ideas.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having a hard time. Maybe where he came from this kind of behavior was encouraged, or maybe he was taken from his litter too early and didn't learn proper interaction.
All I can say is that the training technique to stop unwanted behavior is to immediately stop play. No scolding, no punishment, just quit interacting and ignore. 

It would probably be a good idea to start some obedience training. Try to find a good book and do daily sessions with him. It may seem obvious, but a little dog doesn't automatically understand what you expect. Teach him by rewarding things you like for him to do, and stopping interaction when you don't like what he is doing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Where did you get him? Knowing his background would really help.

I love that you have committed to him "until one of us dies". Rescues come with lots of issues that you will have to work through, but it will be well worth the time and money for the love you will get in return. I would advise you to find a certified behaviorist and have her come to your home to evaluate him and teach you how to deal with his behavior. 

_*Baggage*

Now that I'm home, bathed, settled, and fed,_ _
All nicely tucked into my warm new bed.
I would like to open my baggage Lest I forget,
There is so much to carry - So much to regret.

Hmm... Yes there it is, right on the top -_ _
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss,
And there by my leash hides Fear and Shame.

As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave -_ _
I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain.
I loved them, the others, the ones who left me,
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me.
Will you add to my baggage? Will you help me unpack?
Or will you just look at my things and take me right back?

Do you have the time to help me unpack?_ _
To put away my baggage, To never re-pack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see,
But I do come with baggage - Will you still want me?_

By Evelyn Colbath


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> _*Baggage*
> 
> Now that I'm home, bathed, settled, and fed,_ _
> All nicely tucked into my warm new bed.
> ...


My heart is now melted. That is an amazing poem


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> My heart is now melted. That is an amazing poem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Isn't it? My beloved Lady was a rescue and will forever hold my heart. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Isn't it? My beloved Lady was a rescue and will forever hold my heart. :wub:


Here I go bawling again.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Here I go bawling again.


Me too!all over my Christmas cookies.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Isn't it? My beloved Lady was a rescue and will forever hold my heart. :wub:


I've had Tessa almost four years. For about the first three years, when I would look in her eyes I sometimes saw the baggage hiding there. I realized a few weeks ago that I don't see the fear and anxiety in her eyes any more, and it makes me cry to even think about it. Rescues are truly special!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This thread made me start thinking of a long time past, before the internet, before we could get answers to all our questions. I adopted a gorgeous little cocker spaniel from what I did not realize was a bad situation. I never learned how to cope with his crazy fear based behaviors...but he loved me, and I loved him with all my heart. I was ignorant, and unable to reverse his crazy behaviors...but OMG I loved that little guy...and he loved me. I am crying, let's see 17 years after he left me. If only I had had the knowledge offered here, I may have been able to reassure him, I may have been a better mommy. I know I did my best. I know that as human beings evolve our best becomes better. I know I loved him with all my heart, and that he loved me even more. But tonight the tears will not stop. Oh, Sergie, my darling...people messed you up, but you were such a good boy. I will never stop loving you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus was a lot like that as a puppy.... But he was separated from his litter too soon and didn't know proper dog behavior...so he was SO bitey.

Puppy class helped.... Do NOT go to Petsmart.

Find a puppy class from your local ASPCA - the trainers are better and it is CHEAPER!.... but a puppy class will help your puppy bond with you and help you learn how to help distract and deter these behaviors.

Do not grab is mouth and say "no biting" -- he doesn't understand that. And if someone sees you do it they may think it's okay for them to do it and they may grab too hard.

Puppy class.... it's wonderful


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

We got him from a family that takes in dogs and "rehabilitates" them and gives them off to families who have the time and will to take care of a dog. From what I know, he was abused prior but the while he had lived with the family he did not show the symptoms I said above. I just find it unique that it only happens sometimes - in the living room. As of now, he's lounging on our chair with no bitey bone in his body. Maybe its just a puppy thing, I was just wondering if there's a way I can teach him this is bad while he recognizes it... Since I don't think he knows I don't want him to bite.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd redirect him.... When he starts getting to the point of getting wild and biting.... Redirect him.

Does he know obedience? Ask him to sit, give him a treat.

Distraction


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi! Your dog sounds very sweet and I am glad you are trying to understand his behavior better . I would definitely stop acting like you're going to hit him with a large object -- that can be very intimidating and fear inducing in a Maltese. Maltese are known to be quite sensitive and overly harsh techniques can cause fear based reactivity and anxiety. He is still a young dog and still developing at 13 months. Although he may have approached his physical adult size, this age is still undergoing social development. 

Do you think he could just be having FRAP's or the "zoomies" as many of us call it? My dog has the zoomies in our living room or backyard where he will run around like a crazy dog often in circles and if you try to stop him, it kind of excites him instead! It's not bad to have the zoomies, sometimes it means they need more activity to get that energy out. Maybe try taking him on more walks and working with him on basic obedience to stimulate and tire out the mind and body. A tired dog is a happy dog. Try clicker training him to learn the stay command and not to bite. Stick with only positive reinforcement and you both will make progress .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

You stated that you get him to stop by grabbing a large object and pretend you're going to hit him with it. This is NOT a good thing to do. I think it would cause him to mistrust you and always be afraid you're going to hit him. Positive reinforcement works. Remember, he's still very very young.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your puppy! You've already gotten the advise I would say...completely ignore him when he starts biting - cross your arms with your hands under your armpits and turn your head away from him. But as you pull your hand away from him, immediately let out a loud "Ow!". When he sits and is calm, pick him back up and tell him "good boy". If he bites again, start over again. Consistency is important!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

II sounds as if his original owners (before the "rehab") might have hit him or otherwise frightened him, in addition to it teaching proper puppy behavior using positive reinforcement. The "no bite" thing is not an effective way to teach that. 

I'd suggest finding a behavioral trainer who uses only positive reinforcement - no Cesar Milan stuff please- and have them observe your baby in your home to see what some of the odd behavior is. And be patient - sometimes these babies get off to a bad start because of humans and we need to be patient with them while they learn what is expected of them.


----------

